# Car Experts...Help!



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The wife pointed out to me the other day that a lot of tiny bumps or blisters had appeared on the boot lid of her 8 year old Peugeot 308 CC. On closer examination, it looks as though these bumps are spreading all over the car, especially down the top surfaces of the quarter panels and doors. They are about 0.5 - 1mm in diameter and feel like braille. The lacquer also seems to be lifting is some places. They have only just appeared...they were certainly not there a few weeks ago when I cleaned the car, as I would have felt them, as I can now. Does anyone know why this should suddenly happen, and can it be rectified in some way? Or do I need to take it to a body shop for advice?

Small blisters in paint (These are all over the boot lid)



















Damage to lacquer.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Strange, has it been parked under a tree for a while, the sap from some trees do weird things to paint.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Alpha550t said:


> Strange, has it been parked under a tree for a while, the sap from some trees do weird things to paint.


 No, not at all...just parked on the drive with no trees anywhere near, so not sap.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

Roger the Dodger said:


> No, not at all...just parked on the drive with no trees anywhere near, so not sap.


 Body shop methinks.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

it's possible that it might have had a previous paint job (repair) or smart repair that is showing it's age. What do you use to wash the car? car shampoo? seems a bit random but seem worse!

Will definitely need painting again!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Lacquer peel usually happens over a long time. If it has only appeared in the last few weeks then I'd be thinking it's some sort of contamination from something.

Either way it needs some professional bodywork that probably won't be cheap as you'd probably need to have the whole car done but is the motor worth it. How much is one of those worth at that age ??


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Kristina and inherited what was a perfectly nice silver coloured Vauxhall Astra estate from Kris's parents. All went well until the paint began to erupt from underneath. Eventually, this spread throughout the vehicle and it was impossible to keep up the attempt to rectify the problem in a piecemeal fashion. Vauxhall refused to do anything about the disappearing paintwork, but we did find out that the cause was a faulty undercoat application, probably a rogue batch of undercoat rather than the actual painting of the vehicle.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

The little bumps look like rust that's forcing the paint up, If one is popped then moisture usually comes out, All the ones i've seen were around 5mm dia though :hmmm9uh:

John..


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Craftycockney said:


> it's possible that it might have had a previous paint job (repair) or smart repair that is showing it's age. What do you use to wash the car? car shampoo? seems a bit random but seem worse!
> 
> Will definitely need painting again!


 We bought it brand new in 2013, and it's had no paint jobs. It's the original paint. I wonder if the clear coat is breaking down as it sits in the sun all day.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

You need to sell it quickly and buy a low mileage 2003, 3 series BMW 2.0 Diesel Auto in blue with grey leather trim.

You're in luck! I have one sitting on the driveway... :thumbs_up:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> We bought it brand new in 2013, and it's had no paint jobs. It's the original paint. I wonder if the clear coat is breaking down as it sits in the sun all day.


 Possible but if you brought it new I would suggest speaking to manufacturer as it should have some sort anti perforation warranty normally 7 years



Craftycockney said:


> Possible but if you brought it new I would suggest speaking to manufacturer as it should have some sort anti perforation warranty normally 7 years


 https://www.charterspeugeot.com/aftersales/peugeot-warranty/#:~:text=Our cars feature a 12,free%2C optional year of warranty.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Spoke to the Peugeot dealer where the car was bought and they have asked me to bring the car in for a diagnostic check on the paintwork on Feb 2nd. According to the original invoice, we paid for 'Peugeot Protect' at the time of buying which was a 'For life' paint protection product. Will be interesting to see what transpires. Pretty sure it's not rust, but rather a failure of the paint/lacquer itself.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Spoke to the Peugeot dealer where the car was bought and they have asked me to bring the car in for a diagnostic check on the paintwork on Feb 2nd. According to the original invoice, we paid for 'Peugeot Protect' at the time of buying which was a 'For life' paint protection product. Will be interesting to see what transpires. Pretty sure it's not rust, but rather a failure of the paint/lacquer itself. full valuation to see if there is enough residual for me to buy Bikers BMW.


 There you go, fixed... for free! :biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Biker said:


> There you go, fixed... for free!


 You're a trier, I'll give you that! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You're a trier, I'll give you that! :laughing2dw:


 Yeah I know, 'er indoors tells me that daily!


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Biker said:


> You need to sell it quickly and buy a low mileage 2003, 3 series BMW 2.0 Diesel Auto in blue with grey leather trim.
> 
> You're in luck! I have one sitting on the driveway... :thumbs_up:


 Put it up the classifieds you never know your luck. I Brought a 2010 version for the Mrs just before xmas!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah will do, just about to get it valeted and photographed.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Can you tell if it's the lacquer or paint (or both) that's bubbling up? I suspect because you have lacquer peel elsewhere on the car that it'll be the lacquer only that's lifting, leaving the paint underneath intact but unprotected. I would hope, on a car that's only 7 or 8 years old, that it's not rust. I hasten to add that I'm not a bodywork expert at all but I'd have thought that it'd be easier to remove/respray lacquer than it would be paint. To my basic way of thinking lacquer acts like varnish i.e. it provides a shiny protective coat that can be touched up/repaired without mucking about with what's underneath it.

Hope you get it sorted & I'd be interested to hear what happens


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hope you get it sorted & I'd be interested to hear what happens


 Hopefully, all will be revealed early Feb.


----------



## JELLI (Nov 28, 2018)

Biker said:


> Yeah I know, 'er indoors tells me that daily!


 er indoors,where do you live in the seventies :biggrin:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Sometimes seems that way... :laugh:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

ok my opinion for what its worth is , the paint has whats called " micro blisted " thats were moisture has entered the substarate and is trapped below the paint/ primer causing tiny rust spots on the metal below, could have happened when the car was painted new ?, but more common when repairs / repainting has been carried out or in storage when damp or condensation is allowed to rest on the paint( can happen when car is garaged) , they really show them selfs in cold damp heavy moisture conditions like we have at the moment , come summer they would disapear!

only real solution is to strip paint back to bare metal & repaint.

if the garage use a paint depth guage they hsould be able to tell if its been repainted/ repaired at any time.

cheers deano


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

pauluspaolo said:


> Can you tell if it's the lacquer or paint (or both) that's bubbling up? I suspect because you have lacquer peel elsewhere on the car that it'll be the lacquer only that's lifting, leaving the paint underneath intact but unprotected. I would hope, on a car that's only 7 or 8 years old, that it's not rust. I hasten to add that I'm not a bodywork expert at all but I'd have thought that it'd be easier to remove/respray lacquer than it would be paint. To my basic way of thinking lacquer acts like varnish i.e. it provides a shiny protective coat that can be touched up/repaired without mucking about with what's underneath it.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted & I'd be interested to hear what happens


 Generally speaking, you cannot relacquer old paint, it won't last long before it peels. Lacquer has to be applied to new paint at a certain ''setting stage''which is why you have to repaint to an edge. You can't blow in scratches with basecoat and lacquer like you could in the old days with cellulose. Quite how these mobile scratch and dent repair people do it, I don't know.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Spoke to the Peugeot dealer where the car was bought and they have asked me to bring the car in for a diagnostic check on the paintwork on Feb 2nd. According to the original invoice, we paid for 'Peugeot Protect' at the time of buying which was a 'For life' paint protection product. Will be interesting to see what transpires. Pretty sure it's not rust, but rather a failure of the paint/lacquer itself.


 I hope you have luck with these. I had corrosion warranty done on my VW right at the end of the period it was applicable for. They replaced and painted one wing, but wouldn't do the other or the bonnet. The other wing showed the same signs of corrosion from the inside (known issue) that the replaced one did but at an earlier stage. As for the bonnet, it was rusting out at one of the spot welds under the rear of the catch. No chance anything had caused that but age, but they were firm with what would be rectified. They'll try everything to get out of it, such as saying its not been cleaned enough/too much/damage from some king of chemical or bird droppings/moon and stars out of alignment etc.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Red VWs of a certain age were prone to this as I recall


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

An update on this (which I had forgotten about). The Peugeot garage had it in for inspection by their paint dept., and concluded that there must have been moisture present when the car was originally sprayed, either in the primer or under the top coat. Either way, they said that as the 3 year paint warranty was well out of date, there was nothing they could do warranty wise, (as was mentioned above) but I could have the car resprayed for which I would have to pay. As the car is white, and you can't really see the tiny bumps unless you look hard, we just decided to live with it...we're certainly not going to fork out the 3K they wanted to repaint it.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> An update on this (which I had forgotten about). The Peugeot garage had it in for inspection by their paint dept., and concluded that there must have been moisture present when the car was originally sprayed, either in the primer or under the top coat. Either way, they said that as the 3 year paint warranty was well out of date, there was nothing they could do warranty wise, (as was mentioned above) but I could have the car resprayed for which I would have to pay. As the car is white, and you can't really see the tiny bumps unless you look hard, we just decided to live with it...we're certainly not going to fork out the 3K they wanted to repaint it.


 Sorry to hear that! Unfortunately brand loyalty doesn't go very far these days. I mean if I was the manager I would at least looked towards paying half the bill even as goodwill gesture and if you didn't end doing the paint job, at least it would have felt they went some way of trying to help you.

It's all about people skills at the end of the day!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Either way, they said that as the 3 year paint warranty was well out of date, there was nothing they could do.


 Bloody fortunate for them...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger it looks like the protective coating did it. Claim against a defect introduced by a third party in Negligence to which you have no privity...afterall you were advised to have it applied. Id say you relied on the expertise of the business seller ie the garage with whom you have privity. Forget warranty of sale old boy its a breach of condition which is a much more in your favour. Go and rattle their cage. Or get @BondandBigM to give them a going over :thumbsup:






Next time rog ol lad get a proper car that you can fill or spray yourself like say an old aston

Either that rog or get out with a scrubbing brush and a litre of meguiars gold class and get the 'peugeot protect' crap off. It will work wonders.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

trouble is the water is uner the paint and only one way to put it right , complete paint strip back to bare ,etal and start again, which is a lot of labour! thus the cost, it might get less noticeable when the weather warms up , but it will come back next winter .

deano


----------

